# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Nghỉ dưỡng ở Sầm Sơn - Thanh Hóa

## danghung

*Nghỉ dưỡng ở Sầm Sơn - Thanh Hóa ( P1)*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------


## danghung

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------


## danghung

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------


## hodaclong

Khu nghỉ dưỡng tại bãi biển Hải tiến hoang sơ nhất còn sót lại tại Thanh Hóa

----------


## lunas2

đi 1 lần sợ lun

----------


## Trinhthuy

> đi 1 lần sợ lun


Mình và bạn gái của mình vừa đi Eureka Linh Trường về. Mình đi trong vòng 3 ngày 2 đêm và thấy rất thích bạn à. Khu bên này rất thoáng và hoang sơ. Tuy đang thi công nhưng cũng không ảnh hưởng đến bọn mình lắm và không có tiếng ồn vì công trình rất xa phòng của mình. Mình thấy giá cả hấp dẫn và đồ ăn cũng ổn. Bạn đi dịp nào vậy?

----------


## nguyenthithuhien342

> 


Bạn ơi! Cho mình hỏi văn phòng của công ty bạn ở đâu? Website của bạn là gì để mình vào xem được không? Thks!!

----------


## hodaclong

> Bạn ơi! Cho mình hỏi văn phòng của công ty bạn ở đâu? Website của bạn là gì để mình vào xem được không? Thks!!


Rất cảm ơn bạn đã quan tâm đến Eureka Linh Trường Resort bên mình, hiện tại bên mình đang có chương trình đặc biệt trong tháng tư cũng như các hoạt động rất vui như chương trình “Mở cửa biển – Hải Tiến” lần đầu tiên được tổ chức bạn ạ!!
Mọi thông tin bạn có thể liên hệ:

Ho Dac Long ( Mr.)
*EUREKA** - LINH TRUONG VILLAS & CONDOTEL*
Hanoi Office: 175 Nguyen Thai Hoc Str. - Ba Dinh Dist. - Hanoi.
Tel:             +84 (4) 3734 9399              Fax: +84 (4) 3734 9398
Hotline: (+84) 0913 10 11 88
Cell phone: 098 576 5792
Email: luonghd@eurekaresort.vn
Visit us at: www.eurekaresort.vn

----------


## tungpksa

tour hấp dẫn  :Smile:

----------


## hoaban

Nghe hấp dẫn quá, đang có dự định đi chơi.

----------


## dung89

Tiện nghi và hiện đại đó chứ

----------

